# How did you guys find a GF/BF?



## anxiousdude (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm just wondering how you guys found a GF or BF. I feel like I have no ability to develop friendships with girls. I struggle to make people comfortable around me and the conversation is awkward. A perfect example was my last job. I made a point to smile and say hi to everyone. I tried to ask questions to get conversations started, but nothing really clicked. Meanwhile, another worker who started the same time as me, made friends with a few girls after 2 days. I'm horrible at meeting new people and it's the same crap everytime. How am I supposed to find somone when I'm totally lost when it comes to this? It just ticks me off. I'm a decent looking guy, nice, funny, but because of my shyness I sit here alone. Meanwhile 90 percent of the jerk guys on this panet get girls all the time because they are good at talking. Everything is so hard! I think I'm gonna get drunk and pretend I'm dating a hot chick


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, it's tough.

Me and my gf started working at her current (and my former) place of employment on the same day. Sat next to each other while going thru training and all that crap and ended up getting along pretty well. Luckily she was forward enough to ask me to hang out, since I probably wouldn't have tried myself.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would really like to find a male friend to hang out with and go to the movies with etc. It is so much harder to date when you are older. ( I am 31)


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am sorry that you have never had a gf. I am sure you would make a great friend and possibly more to someone. 
I have had bfs but the relationships never work out. <--- my fault.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I met my boyfriend on the internet, in a certain website's IRC channel where everyone is really close (despite people living all over the world). It's like a second family to me. We're actually the fifth couple to meet each other there, it's weird. :b


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

SAS! :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sheri said:


> SAS! :b


Found my girl at SAS too


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

internet is the only way...for me anyway


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

so most people with SA use the internet?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

SaigeJones said:


> so most people with SA use the internet?


I have no idea, but it would seem logical.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SAS, bringing socially awkward people together from around the world. Or something like that...Go SAS!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think it's awesome people end up having relationships with people they meet here. It's a great way to find supportive people for all parts of your life!

I met my boyfriend in elementary school. Unless you are eleven, I don't reeeeeeally recommend it.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

In my experience, the internet seems to be a waste of time unless you live in a very large city, or you're willing to date people with major personal problems. The only real option I can think of any more is to force myself to go to bars.

I met my ex-girlfriend at a family gathering in my home state. No, she wasn't related to me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The internet seems like the best chance I would have. I'm much better at expressing myself in text. Once I met the person I have doubts about how well it would go though


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

funny thing. I had LOADS of bfs online. I was like a playgirl. Sort of. Most i met through MMORPG games. Playing those games gave me a second life. anyways. none in real life. I almost had on in real life but it never worked out because we lived in different states (and i only visited his like twice a year so we mostly just talked online.) 

Wow. Many people met on this site? Hmm. I hope one day maybe i will find someone here too


----------



## mentalChaos (Nov 27, 2008)

I can thank internet dating sites for most of the dates and relationships I’ve had. It is extremely difficult for people like us to harvest relationships in the traditional way because we are usually too nervous/self conscious to flirt. We come off as a poor catch even though we aren’t. Another advantage of setting up a profile online is that some services allow you to search by hobbies, character traits, etc. You might be able to find a person who is shy or perhaps even has SA as well. Such a person will be able to understand you better and the chances of the relationship going further than an awkward first (and only) date are much better. Plus, you can get to know the person a bit via email before you meet; this might decrease the anxiety when you meet her in person (it worked for me).


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

School. But the internet helped. Online course rosters are a great thing.


----------



## Roger-Kun (Oct 25, 2008)

Met her at the Rocky Horror Picture Show... She came up to me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

the dates ive had are from girls ive met on the net. just an easier way i guess


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

None. I had chances. School, arcade...even on the streets yet I can't even bring them closer to me


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Online dating can work, but I really don't think I have the patience for it. Plus there is a build-up to when you meet in real life. It is great for the socially anxious though.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Usually they were on the periphery of a social scene that I was also on the periphery of. Friends of friends I guess. I've not yet internet dated. Wonder if I ever will.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i am wondering about this too..online seems like the only way that would work with me!

i dont usually have problems making small talk, and i think im friendly and people seem happy to converse with me...but it never goes past that. i am usually left out in a group of associates and i have a hard time relating to people when developing friendships. meeting acquaintances isnt my problem really.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Never had one.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I met my current boyfriend in junior year of high school, and we were good friends until about 3rd year of college when we pretty much jumped right into a rather serious relationship. He was really my only very good friend in high school, and the only person I really kept in touch with from my hometown when I went to college. I never did bars, or had a circle of friends big enough through which I could meet many guys. I never did get into the whole hooking-up and serial dating thing, and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I met her through SAS 

-Ryan


----------



## fizzywater (Jun 21, 2004)

I met him through SAS. :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I met my husband at work.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I usually go for the online dating sites, since I'm not good at striking a conversation with strangers in real life. Not that it ever worked out, but at least I can say I'm trying.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Kardax said:


> I met her through SAS
> 
> -Ryan





fizzywater said:


> I met him through SAS. :b


Posted at the same time. Both signed up in 2004. Both from Minnesota. Close in age.

Something really fishy here :sus


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The one time I had anything close to a relationship, it was online. But she lived 600 miles away, and we never actually met, so you couldn't really call it a relationship. After 3 months, I called it off, because I felt it wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Cypress said:


> Posted at the same time. Both signed up in 2004. Both from Minnesota. Close in age.
> 
> Something really fishy here :sus


We both signed up in 2004 and we never noticed each other until a couple months ago. It's strange how things work 

-Ryan


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Kardax said:


> We both signed up in 2004 and we never noticed each other until a couple months ago. It's strange how things work
> 
> -Ryan


Congratulations on meeting someone! I also happen to have met a really great girl here. I think more SASers should try it!

I like your avatar(s) by the way! That movie has special significance for me, too.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

met my ex husband on the internet


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

these replies are all great, but it seems like no one is answering the question of **HOW**. For example, I meet girls all the time, I get their numbers and everything. I'll hang out with them once, and then I usually never see them again. 

The whole process of going from 1st date to boyfriend is completely foreign to me. It has never happened. It's mostly because I'm terrible at conversation, uncomfortable during most outings, super quiet, and most importantly, the girl NEVER calls me out of her own will. I'm always the one who calls first and I hate that!

So, can you recall that one moment that you became BF/GF? How exactly did it happen? and what lengths did the boy or girl have to do to make the relationship happen?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Kardax said:


> We both signed up in 2004 and we never noticed each other until a couple months ago. It's strange how things work
> 
> -Ryan


Haha that's awesome. Good for you two :boogie


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Met my first GF through SAF. We are not together anymore though.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

It happened to be this way:

1. On an online community dedicated to the Legend of Zelda. Yeah...

2. On an overnight bus ride from Madrid to Granada.

3. Last in time, first in my heart: Here on SAS!


----------

